# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  حكم التفريق للنزاع و الشقاق

## الوسادة

*


قبل كل شيء يجب معرفة معنى التفريق للشقاق

التفريق للشقاق:
الشقاق هنا: هو النزاع بين الزوجين، سواء أكان بسبب من أحد الزوجين، أو بسببهما معاً، أو بسبب أمر خارج عنهما.
وقد عني الإسلام بالأسرة كثيرا، وعمل على توفير عناصر الحماية والرعاية والاحتياط لها منذ نشوئها، حيث أوصى الرجال بحسن اختيار زوجاتهم، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك: (تنكح المرأة لأربع  لمالها ولحسبها وجمالها ولدينها فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك) رواه البخاري، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا تنكحوا النساء لحسنهن  فعسى حسنهن أن يرديهن ولا تنكحوا النساء لأموالهن فعسى أموالهم أن تطغيهن وانكحوهن على الدين فلأمة سوداء خرقاء ذات دين أفضل) رواه البيهقي، كما أوصى أولياء أمور النساء بحسن اختيار الأزواج لبناتهن، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إذا أتاكم من ترضون خلقه ودينه فزوجوه إلا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد عريض) رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه.
إلا أن ذلك كله قد لا يكون كافيا في توفير السعادة والتفاهم الكاملين بين الزوجين، ولا يحول بقطع دون نشوب أي نزاع بينهما في المستقبل، فإن الصالح قد يتغير حاله، كما أن اختلاف المزاج بين الزوجين الصالحين قد يكون سببا في إثارة النزاع والشقاق، وفي هذه الحال نرى أن القرآن الكريم يتوجه للزوج بالأمر بالصبر والاحتمال والوعد له بالمثوبة في الآخرة، قال تعالى: (فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنَّ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً)(النساء: من الآية19)، وهذا الخطاب موجه حكما للزوجات أيضا، كما هو موجه للأزواج،.
فإن تعذر الصبر على الزوجين، وكان المتسبب في الضرر هو الزوجة، فقد توجه القرآن للزوج بالأمر بالوعظ والهجر والضرب الخفيف، قال تعالى: (وَاللاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيّاً كَبِيراً) (النساء:34) .
وإن كان المتسبب في الضرر هو الزوج، فقد توجه القرآن للزوجة بالعمل على إصلاح الحال مع الزوج، وعمل كل ما يناسب ذلك ويؤدي إليه، من الكلمة الطيبة والصبر الجميل والتواضع والصفح... قال تعالى: (وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِنْ بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزاً أَوْ إِعْرَاضاً فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيهِمَا أَنْ يُصْلِحَا بَيْنَهُمَا صُلْحاً وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ وَأُحْضِرَتِ الأَنْفُسُ الشُّحَّ وَإِنْ تُحْسِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيراً) (النساء:128)، فإذا لم يفد ذلك، كان لها رفعه للقاضي لوعظه، أو توبيخه، أو تعزيره، بما يراه مناسبا ومفيدا، فإذا جهل المتسبب في الضرر، أو كان الضرر منهما مشتركا فقد أمر الله تعالى أولياء الأمور ببعث حكمين من أهل الزوجين إن أمكن، للعمل على الإصلاح بينهما، وإزالة أسباب النزاع والشقاق، بالوعظ وما إليه، قال تعالى: (وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا فَابْعَثُوا حَكَماً مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَماً مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلاحاً يُوَفِّقِ اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً خَبِيراً) (النساء:35)، ومهمة الحكمين هنا الإصلاح بين الزوجين بحكمة وروية.
هذا ما اتفق عليه الفقهاء، إلا أنهم اختلفوا فيما وراء ذلك، اختلفوا في مهمة الحكمين، أهي الإصلاح فقط، أم هي الإصلاح والتفريق بين الزوجين عند تعذر الإصلاح، كما اختلفوا في شروط الحكمين، وذلك على الوجه التالي:
أ - مهمة الحكمين:
ذهب الحنفية إلى أن مهمة الحكمين الإصلاح لا غير، فإذا نجحا فيه فبها، وإلا تركا الزوجين على حالهما ليتغلبا على نزاعهما بنفسيهما، إما بالمصالحة، أو بالصبر، أو بالطلاق، أو بالمخالعة، وليس للحكمين التفريق بين الزوجين، إلا أن يفوض الزوجان إليهما ذلك، فإن فوضاهما بالتفريق بعد العجز عن التوفيق، كانا وكيلين عنهما في ذلك، وجاز لهما التفريق بينهما بهذه الوكالة.
وذهب المالكية إلى أن واجب الحكمين الإصلاح أولاً، فإن عجزا عنه لتحكم الشقاق، كان لهما التفريق بين الزوجين دون توكيل، ووجب على القاضي إمضاء حكمهما بهذا التفريق إذا اتفقا عليه، وإن لم يصادف ذلك اجتهاده، قال سيدي خليل في متنه: (وأتيا الحاكم فأخبراه ونفَّذ حكمهما) وقال الدردير شرحا: (وجوبا ولا يجوز له معارضته ونقضه ولو كان حكمهما مخالفا لمذهبه)[1]. فإن طلقا، واختلف الحكمان في المال، بأن قال أحدهما: الطلاق بعوض، وقال الآخر: بلا عوض، فإن لم تلتزمه المرأة فلا طلاق يلزم الزوج، ويعود الحال كما كان، وإن التزمته وقع وبانت منه، وإن اختلفا في قدره بأن قال أحدهما: طلقنا بعشرة، وقال الآخر: بثمانية، فيوجب ذلك الاختلاف للزوج خلع المثل، وكذلك لو اختلفا في صفته، أو جنسه.
وذهب الشافعية إلى أنه إن اشتد الشقاق بين الزوجين بعث القاضي حكماً من أهله وحكماً من أهلها، وهما وكيلان لهما في الأظهر، وفي قول: هما حاكمان مولَّيان من الحاكم.
فعلى الأول: يشترط رضاهما ببعث الحكمين، فيوكل الزوج حكَمه بطلاق وقبول عوض خلع، وتوكل الزوجة حكَمها ببذل عوض وقبول طلاق، ويفرق الحكمان بينهما إن رأياه صواباً، وإن اختلف رأيهما بعث القاضي اثنين غيرهما، حتى يجتمعا على شيء.
وعلى القول الثاني: لا يشترط رضا الزوجين ببعثهما، ويحكمان بما يريانه مصلحةً من الجمع أو التفريق.
وذهب الحنبلية إلى أن مهمة الحكمين الأولى التوفيق، فإن عجزا عنه لم يكن لهما التفريق في قول كالحنفية، وفي قول آخر: لهما ذلك كالمالكية.
والأول هوالأظهر لدى الشافعية والحنبلية[2].
ب - شروط الحكمين:
اشترط الحنفية في الحكمين، ومعهم الشافعية، والحنبلية في القول الأظهر، شروطاً هي:
أ - كمال الأهلية، وهي: العقل والبلوغ والرشد، فلا يجوز تحكيم الصغير والمجنون والسفيه.
ب - الإسلام، فلا يحكم غير المسلم في المسلم، لما فيه من الاستعلاء عليه.
ج - الحُريَّة، فلا يحكم عبد، وللحنبلية قول آخر بجواز جعل العبد محكَّماً، ما دام التحكيم وكالةً.
د - العدالة، وهي: ملازمة التقوى.
هـ- الفقه بأحكام هذا التحكيم.
و- أن يكونا من أهل الزوجين إن أمكن، على سبيل الندب لا الوجوب.
ثم إن وكل الزوجان الحكمين بالتفريق برضاهما كان لهما التفريق أيضاً بعد العجز عن الجمع والتوفيق، فإن لم يوكلاهما في ذلك لم يكن لهما غير التوفيق، وفي حال التوكيل في التفريق يشترط إلى جانب ما تقدم: أن يكون الزوجان كاملي الأهلية راشدين، لما في ذلك من احتمال رد بعض المهر.
فإن وكل الزوجان الحكمين بالتفريق، ثم جن أحدهما، أو أغمي عليه قبل التفريق، لغا التوكيل، ولم يكن للحكمين غير التوفيق، فإن غاب أحد الزوجين قبل التفريق لم ينعزل الحكمان، ويكون لهما التفريق في غيبته، لأن الغيبة لا تبطل الوكالة، بخلاف الجنون والإغماء.
واشترط المالكية في الحكمين، ومعهم الشافعية في مقابل الأظهر، والحنبلية  في القول الثاني فوق ما تقدم الذكورة، لأن الحكمين هنا حاكمان، ولا يجوز جعل المرأة عندهم حاكماً خلافا للحنفية، والحكمان يحكمان بالتفريق جبراً عن الزوجين، لأنهما حاكمان هنا ونائبان عن القاضي، إلا أن يسقط الزوجان متفقين دعوى التفريق قبل حكم الحكمين، فإن فعلا سقط التحكيم ولم يجز لهما الحكم بالتفريق به، لأن شرط التحكيم هنا الدعوى، وهذا إذا كانا محكمين من القاضي، فإن كانا محكمين من قبل الزوجين من غير قاض، فكذلك ينفذ حكمهما على  الزوجين وإن لم يقبلا به، ما داما لم يعزلاهما قبل الحكم، فإن عزلاهما قبل الحكم انعزلا، ما لم يكن ذلك بعد ظهور رأيهما، فإن كان بعد ظهور رأيهما لم ينعزلا[3].
كما أوجب المالكية كون الحكمين من أهل الزوجين، ولم يجيزا تحكيم غيرهما، إلا أن لا يوجد من أهلهما من يصلح للتحكيم، فإن لم يوجد جاز تحكيم جاريهما، أو غيرهما، وندب أن يكونا جارين للعلم بحالهما غالباً.
ثم إذا وكل الزوجان الحكمين بالتفريق مخالعةً، كان لهما ذلك بحسب رأيهما، ما لم يقيداهما بشيء، فإن قيداهما تقيدا به لدى الجميع.
فإذا لم يوكلاهما بالتفريق والمخالعة، كان لهما التفريق عند المالكية دون الجمهور كما تقدم، وهنا يملك الحكمان التفريق بطلاق أو مخالعة بحسب رأيهما، فإن رأيا أن الضرر كله من الزوج طلقا عليه، وإن رأيا أنه كله من الزوجة فرقا بينهما بمخالعة، على أن ترد له كل المهر، وربما أكثر منه أيضاً، وإن كان الضرر بعضه من الزوجة وبعضه من الزوج، فرقا بينهما مخالعةً على جزء من المهر يناسب مقدار الضرر من كل.
وهل يحتاج تفريق الحكمين إلى قضاء القاضي به؟
إن كان المحكمان موكلين من الزوجين في التفريق، فلا حاجة لحكم القاضي بتفريقهما، وتقع الفرقة بحكمهما مباشرة.
وإن كانا محكمين من القاضي، ألزما برفع تقريرهما إليه لينفذه، إلا أنه لا خيار له في إنفاذه، بل هو مجبر عليه وإن خالف اجتهاده كما تقدم، فإذا اختلف الحكمان ولم يتفقا على شيء، عزلهما القاضي وعين حكمين آخرين بدلا منهما، وهكذا حتى يتفق حكمان على شيء فينفذه.

نوع الفرقة الثابتة بتفريق الحكمين:
ذهب المالكية إلى أن التفريق للشقاق طلاق بائن، سواء أكان الحكمان من قبل القاضي أم من قبل الزوجين، وهو طلقة واحدة، حتى لو أوقع الحكمان طلقتين أو ثلاثاً لم يقع بحكمهما أكثر من واحدة، وسواء أكان تفريقهما طلاقاً أم مخالعةً على بدل.
وذهب الشافعية والحنبلية إلى أنهما إن فرقا بخلع فطلاق بائن، وإن فرقا بطلاق فهو طلاق، ولم أر من نص منهم على أنه بائن أو رجعي، ولعله هنا رجعي عندهم، أخذا من إطلاقاتهم.
وهل للزوجين إقامة حَكَم واحد بدلاً من اثنين؟ والجواب نعم، نص عليه المالكية.
وهل يكون ذلك لولي الزوجين أيضاً؟ تردد المالكية فيه.
وللشافعية فيه قولان، الظاهر منهما عدم الاكتفاء بواحد للآية: (فَابْعَثُوا حَكَماً مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَماً مِنْ أَهْلِهَا)(النساء: من الآية35).



الحكم 

يمكن للمرأة إقامة دعوى لدى المحكمة الشرعية لطلب التفريق للنزاع والشقاق غير أنه يلزم توفر الشهود للشهادة على سوء معاملة الزوج وضربه لها واعتدائه عليها. 
أما بالنسبة للأولاد فكل حسب جنسه و عمر غير أنه من حيث المبدأ تستطيع المرأة أن تقيم دعوى بطلب النفقة لهم ذكورا وإناثا إذا لم يبلغوا سن البلوغ وهو 15 حكما، وهذا ينطبق على حقها في حضانتهم، أما من بلغ منهم فيجب أن يقيم دعوى بطلب النفقة بنفسه.


المصادر : مركز عفت الهندي للإرشاد الإلكتروني 

شبكة الفتاوى الشرعية 


مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يصلح امور جميع المسلمين..

يسلموووو على المعلومات وسادتنا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ان شاء الله ما بتصير مع حدا  :Bl (19):

----------

